# Happy Birthday ReformedWretch, kceaster



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 12-13-2009:

-ReformedWretch (Age: hidden or unknown)
-kceaster (born in 1968, Age: 41)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael (Dec 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday fellas!


----------



## Theognome (Dec 13, 2009)

Folks born in 1968 are awesome 'cause it's a great year for muscle cars.

Theognome


----------

